# 2000 Land Rover Discovery II build.



## Waterfowl (Apr 20, 2012)

2000 Land Rover Disco II

I have a "hi-line" factory system which means I have 12 original speaker locations. 3 ways comps in the front, 2 way comps in the rear doors
and 2 6.5 " subs in the rear swingout door. I started replacing blown speakers, replaced the HU because the cd changer didn't work and it evolved into a total
system replacement. I've been buying pieces as I can afford them.

HU. Alpine Electronics of America, Inc.
I bought this because my stock cd changer did not work. I did not think I needed anything more at the time. Now I would have saved and bought something with more features.

Amp. Leviathan III
I wanted the Draconia II but no one had it in stock. I was offered a deal on the Leviathon because of the backorder and waited two weeks and decided I had to take the deal.

Rear Fill in rear passenger doors. Performance K6 - 2-way system 6,5 inches / 16,5 cm. I have these installed and running off the HU. They will remain on the HU and I will fade at least 90% to the front. I will say they have been decent to get me through until my install is finished.

Subwoofers. Kicker CompVT 08CVT654 Shallow 6.5" 4-ohm subwoofer - Hands-on Research at Crutchfield.com

I replaced the blown factory subs with these. I have to leave the rear cargo space open because this really is my beach ride for the wife, kid, dog, chairs, coolers etc.

Front 3 ways (not yet purchased)DLS Ultimate UP 36i 3-Way 6-1/2" Component System. My front mid only has a depth of 1". It also can not be much bigger than 3". This set is the closest I've been able to find. After I stepped up to the Leviathon these seemed to be a great fit. I will run the woofer active and use the passive crossover for the tweet/mid. The subwoofer will probably be run mono off the 5 and 6 channel bridged at 380rms at 8 ohm.

All comments welcome!


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

My comment?

You need pics!!
Words are good, pics say a thousand of them


Mark


----------



## Waterfowl (Apr 20, 2012)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> My comment?
> 
> You need pics!!
> Words are good, pics say a thousand of them
> ...


I'm trying to load pics from my iPhone but I'm not having any luck! Any ideas?


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

Waterfowl said:


> I'm trying to load pics from my iPhone but I'm not having any luck! Any ideas?


you need to host them somewhere like PhotoBucket

Then use the







icon to link to them. You will see it when you create a new post. Or you can generate the tags direct from photobucket and just paste them in a new post.


----------



## Waterfowl (Apr 20, 2012)

BakedCookies said:


> you need to host them somewhere like PhotoBucket
> 
> Then use the
> 
> ...


The photobucket app is a complete waste of time. I'll try something else.


----------



## Waterfowl (Apr 20, 2012)

Truck and speaker locations.
Mobile Photobucket

Mobile Photobucket

Mobile Photobucket

Mobile Photobucket

Mobile Photobucket


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

^^^^interesting


----------



## Waterfowl (Apr 20, 2012)

trojan fan said:


> ^^^^interesting


Lol it's a start!


----------



## Waterfowl (Apr 20, 2012)

Leviathan III pic

Mobile Photobucket

Mobile Photobucket


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

This is what I am considering as my winter/utility/hunting vehicle! Lots of super nice ones around me for cheap money! They are born to take on sound systems IMO (and off road of course:! I plan on putting a tiny lift and 33's with a full tilt SQ system (been MANY years!) I want something useful but has creature comforts unlike my 81' renegade 
Thanks for sharing your build! Very few seem to show up? Good luck with it!!!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks! 
Yeahy I am really on the fence about selling it but I paid little and its worth a lot sooooooo.................... I really wanted a scout so I was planning on buying a scout and a range or disco for utility...... I may keep the Renegade and get a range or disco.....I just hate spending money I get really cheap when it comes to that stuff.......sadly thats about it though LOL!!!!


----------



## backpachyderm (Dec 17, 2010)

I picked up a 99 Disco this past weekend with the same setup as yours. Not sure what I'm doing with it audio wise yet.


----------



## Valoblk (Nov 25, 2008)

I'll definitely be watching this closely - Work on my LR3 (Discovery III) is progressing at a snail's pace......


----------



## Waterfowl (Apr 20, 2012)

Mobile Photobucket

Kicker 6.5 subs installed after oem blown. 150rms 4ohm svc each. The leviathan will allow me 400w bridged at 8 ohms.

Mobile Photobucket

The plastic cover is a rattle trap and I'm thinking of box ideas to mount over the subs.

Mobile Photobucket

I'm waiting on Alphadamp that I was fortunate to win to deaden the door. It rattled with the stock amp so deadening is much needed.

Mobile Photobucket

Mobile Photobucket


----------



## Waterfowl (Apr 20, 2012)

I just ordered my 3-way. Dls up36i. Hopefully I'll receive it before next weekend when I'll have time for the install.


----------

